# The real reason war with Iran is wanted



## Dissent

Rothschild Wants Iran

Oh and if you have read confessions of an economic hitman you would know how this would end. Iran to rebuild their country would be given loans to big to repay and would always be bound to the forces that be and if they didn't pay they would be attacked again and again..


----------



## waltky

Even the experts agree...

*Odds of War With Iran Increase to 40%*
_Aug 29 2012, The probability of conflict with Iran is now at 40 percent, according to The Atlantic's Iran War Dial._


> We've assembled a high profile team of experts from the policy world, academia, and journalism to periodically predict the chances that Israel or the United States will strike Iran in the next year. For more on the Iran War Dial and the panelists, visit our FAQ page.  Peace remains more likely than war. But the chances of conflict have ticked upward for the second month in a row, from 36 percent in June, to 38 percent in July, and now 40 percent in August.  This month, three of the panelists offered comments explaining why there was a serious risk of war.  Shibley Telhami, the Anwar Sadat Professor for Peace and Development at the University of Maryland, sees the rhetorical battle between Israel and Iran, and Israel's desire to protect its reputation, as potentially powerful forces for war.
> 
> In my opinion, the chance of an Israeli attack has slightly increased since the last estimate. It is still uncertain whether or not the Israeli posture is a mere bluff or a function of a real desire to attack Iran under the right circumstances. But in a world where perception of power is sometimes almost as important as power itself, the rhetorical escalation between Iran and Israel, and the seeming rise in Iran's influence in hosting the Non-Aligned Movement summit and gaining the important participation of Egypt's new president, have created a new challenge for Israel. Israel's deterrence posture is very a much a function of how strong Arabs and Muslims believe it is in comparison to its enemies.
> 
> For now, there are many who have come to believe a view expressed by one of the readers of Aljazeera.net: "For the second week in a row, Israelis are demonstrating in Tel Aviv in front of the minister of war, Ehud Barak, opposing his statements regarding the waging of war on Iran, as they are very scared of the consequences of an Iranian [counter-]attack. They chanted that Barak and Netanyahu would hide in fortified hideouts while the Israeli people will be totally destroyed by an Iranian attack....Shimon Peres and others oppose an Israeli strike against Iran because of the fear of the consequences of the Iranian counter-attack which will render Israel's very existence in the future unknown."
> 
> So add to all the other calculations that Israelis have to make, this one: If they don't attack, people in the region will see their refrain to be a direct function of Iran's growing power and Israel's weakness--something that Israelis have always seen as undermining their deterrence. This is why I had expressed the view that rhetoric matters more than politicians sometimes know. The outcome in this case may be disastrous.  Dalia Dassa Kaye, a senior political scientist at the RAND Corporation, also believes that Israel's concerns over protecting its credibility may heighten the odds of war.  The main variable in weighing the likelihood of a military attack against Iran in the coming year is the cost-benefit assessment of such an option in Israel. Unfortunately, Israelis who believe the advantages of attacking Iran outweigh the dangers may have the upper hand at the moment, making the odds of an attack higher now than in previous months.
> 
> MORE



See also:

*Israeli leader calls for 'clear red line' on Iran*
_Sep 2,`12  -- Israel's prime minister on Sunday urged the international community to get tougher against Iran, saying that without a "clear red line," Tehran will not halt its nuclear program._


> The tough language from Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu reflected differences that have emerged between Israel and its allies, particularly the U.S., over how to deal with Iran.  Israel has warned that the Iranians are quickly approaching weapons capability and that the threat of force must be seriously considered. The U.S. says sanctions and international diplomacy must be given more time to work.  Netanyahu, speaking to his Cabinet, said that a new report issued by the U.N. nuclear agency showing progress in the Iranian nuclear program bolstered his claim that international pressure is not working.  "I believe that the truth must be said, the international community is not drawing a clear red line for Iran, and Iran does not see international determination to stop its nuclear program," Netanyahu said.  "Until Iran sees this clear red line and this determination, it will not stop its advancement of the Iranian nuclear program. Iran must not have a nuclear weapon," he declared.
> 
> Iran says its nuclear program is for peaceful purposes only, a claim that is rejected by the West.  Israel believes a nuclear-armed Iran would pose a mortal threat, citing Iranian calls for Israel's destruction, its development of missiles capable of striking Israel and its support for anti-Israel militant groups.  Israeli leaders have repeatedly hinted they are growing impatient and could soon be compelled to use force against Iran.  The United States opposes a unilateral Israeli strike.  The strain between Washington and its longtime Israeli ally has been on full display in recent weeks, with the U.S. military chief, Gen. Martin Dempsey, twice speaking out against a go-it-alone strike. Last week he said he would "not want to be complicit" in such an assault.
> 
> Washington worries that a premature Israeli attack could send global oil prices soaring and touch off a broad conflict possibly drawing in U.S. forces just as the U.S. is preparing to hold presidential elections.  The U.S. ambassador to Israel, Dan Shapiro, played down the rift over Iran, calling it an "overheated narrative in the media."  Commenting on Netanyahu's remarks Sunday, Shapiro told Israel's Channel 2 TV that Washington was pursuing a diplomatic path, but "we also ensure that the military options are available in case they are needed."
> 
> The United States, which has promised Israel it will not allow Iran to go nuclear, has a more powerful air force that gives it a wider window for action.  Given Israel's more limited military means, many here believe time is running out. Last week's U.N. report has only reinforced that view.  The report concluded that Iran has expanded its nuclear activity at a heavily fortified underground site and effectively shut down inspections of a separate site suspected of being used for weapons-related experiments.  "The report confirms what I have been saying for a long time - the international sanctions are burdening Iran's economy, but they are not delaying the development of the Iranian nuclear program," Netanyahu said.
> 
> Source


----------



## Franticfrank

He'd probably end up losing more money in the end, if war with Iran did take place. Maybe he'd be happy about it but I don't think its the real reason and I don't believe it.


----------



## Shelzin

"Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes it's laws"
&#8212;Mayer Amschel Bauer Rothschild founder of the Rothschild family international banking


----------



## jillian

Franticfrank said:


> He'd probably end up losing more money in the end, if war with Iran did take place. Maybe he'd be happy about it but I don't think its the real reason and I don't believe it.



he knows there's nothing true about it and that it's just more anti-semitic nonsense... but reality never stops anti-semites


----------



## jillian

Shelzin said:


> "Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes it's laws"
> &#8212;Mayer Amschel Bauer Rothschild founder of the Rothschild family international banking



link?


----------



## Shelzin

jillian said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes it's laws"
> &#8212;Mayer Amschel Bauer Rothschild founder of the Rothschild family international banking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


Let me google that for you

*Edit*: Bah... Phantom edit!   I wouldn't have been a smart ass about it otherwise.  But thanks for some showing some respect of changing.


----------



## theliq

jillian said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes it's laws"
> Mayer Amschel Bauer Rothschild founder of the Rothschild family international banking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


You don't need one Apologist..........this quotation is well known,as you should well know.

:cool


You should Thank Shelzin for guiding you on his post above


----------



## jillian

Shelzin said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes it's laws"
> &#8212;Mayer Amschel Bauer Rothschild founder of the Rothschild family international banking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> *Edit*: Bah... Phantom edit!   I wouldn't have been a smart ass about it otherwise.  But thanks for some showing some respect of changing.
Click to expand...


it is not my job to do your research. when you quote, it is your job to link your assertion. and most of the time, i've found that the most heinous statements purportedly made by jews are taken from anti-semitic websites and either used out of context and totally misrepresented.

so again... while i appreciate your linking me to google, how about you do your own work?


----------



## Shelzin

jillian said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> *Edit*: Bah... Phantom edit!   I wouldn't have been a smart ass about it otherwise.  But thanks for some showing some respect of changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not my job to do your research. when you quote, it is your job to link your assertion.
Click to expand...

Well...  that implies if I care or not if you believe me.  o.0

I've got over 1k posts here now.  Either you trust me or you don't.  If you don't, that's fine...  But if you would have been a bitch about it rather than a smartass I wouldn't have given you the time of day.  *Edit*: As it was... You were a smartass, so I gave a smartass response. */Edit*



> and most of the time, i've found that the most heinous statements purportedly made by jews are taken from anti-semitic websites and either used out of context and totally misrepresented.


He was a jew?  I didn't know that.  Never cared.  Honestly I still don't care.



> so again... while i appreciate your linking me to google, how about you do your own work?


Every single link on that page shows it's credited to him.  I linked you to the google search without the name to show that who said it in a greater format than just I saying it or linking to any specific site.

***I*** think that the fed and banks in general having the power they do is pretty damn important.  You may not.   I can tell you till I'm blue in the face and it won't really mean a damn thing.   If you look yourself...   Then you don't get my bias.   And frankly... I prefer people who think for themselves.


----------



## Unkotare

Why can't the fucking conspiracy nuts post their shit in the Conspiracy Forum where it belongs?


----------



## Shelzin

Unkotare said:


> Why can't the fucking conspiracy nuts post their shit in the Conspiracy Forum where it belongs?


Sounds like they made the wrong person a mod.  You obviously are better suited.

Bazinga.

*Edit*: Actually... I should likely explain that before the thread gets moved.  Rothschild is a family banking unit that pretty much controls a shit load of banks.  Including massive power in the FED.  This year the FED is pretty damn political.  They have been trying to audit the fed via a bill every year for the last decade and they just FINALLY got it to pass one part of the government.  Kinda a big deal in politics.   You should keep up on this stuff if you are going to post on a political forum.

My opinion.


----------



## theliq

Shelzin said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> *Edit*: Bah... Phantom edit!   I wouldn't have been a smart ass about it otherwise.  But thanks for some showing some respect of changing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not my job to do your research. when you quote, it is your job to link your assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...  that implies if I care or not if you believe me.  o.0
> 
> I've got over 1k posts here now.  Either you trust me or you don't.  If you don't, that's fine...  But if you would have been a bitch about it rather than a smartass I wouldn't have given you the time of day.  *Edit*: As it was... You were a smartass, so I gave a smartass response. */Edit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and most of the time, i've found that the most heinous statements purportedly made by jews are taken from anti-semitic websites and either used out of context and totally misrepresented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a jew?  I didn't know that.  Never cared.  Honestly I still don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so again... while i appreciate your linking me to google, how about you do your own work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every single link on that page shows it's credited to him.  I linked you to the google search without the name to show that who said it in a greater format than just I saying it or linking to any specific site.
> 
> ***I*** think that the fed and banks in general having the power they do is pretty damn important.  You may not.   I can tell you till I'm blue in the face and it won't really mean a damn thing.   If you look yourself...   Then you don't get my bias.   And frankly... I prefer people who think for themselves.
Click to expand...


Well answered Shelzin,the problem is that Gillian has this thing being Jewish(who cares) except her,she is always saying (if you disagree with her or critisize Israel) that you are anti-semetic...........in her attempt to "cower you" she merely exposes herself to ridicule and contempt.....because in so many of her awful posts she herself is nasty and ANTI-SEMETIC HERSELF in her appaulling treatment of Palestinians who are themselves a Semetic people..............she has this rose coloured opinion about her people often incorrectly.....she is in a word a HYPOCRITE.steve and Nasty With It.


----------



## theliq

Unkotare said:


> Why can't the fucking conspiracy nuts post their shit in the Conspiracy Forum where it belongs?



You are talking Shit as usual Unko


----------



## Shelzin

theliq said:


> Well answered Shelzin,the problem is that Gillian has this thing being Jewish(who cares) except her,she is always saying (if you disagree with her or critisize Israel) that you are anti-semetic...........in her attempt to "cower you" she merely exposes herself to ridicule and contempt.....because in so many of her awful posts she herself is nasty and ANTI-SEMETIC HERSELF in her appaulling treatment of Palestinians who are themselves a Semetic people..............she has this rose coloured opinion about her people often incorrectly.....she is in a word a HYPOCRITE.steve and Nasty With It.


Yeah well...  I don't 'cower' to anyone.  But I didn't take her response before the edit that way.   I just thought she was being a smartass.  *shrugs*

With that said your opinion is noted but I'll form my own.  I think it's bedtime, so if I don't reply right away...  I'll be here tomorrow... No worries.


----------



## Unkotare

theliq said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't the fucking conspiracy nuts post their shit in the Conspiracy Forum where it belongs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking Shit as usual Unko
Click to expand...


Why do you think they have a Conspiracy Nonsense Forum if not for the conspiracy freaks, Crocodile Dumbee?


----------



## Dissent

Jillian is the head of the israel firster group here...anything that criticizes israel is anti semitic plain and simple.


----------



## Truthmatters

Iran has a young population that is going to take down the government one of these days


----------



## Dissent

Indeed it will. I would say within the next 15 years.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Iran&#39;s navy aims to sail off US shores soon | Fox News


----------



## Shelzin

Truthmatters said:


> Iran has a young population that is going to take down the government one of these days





Dissent said:


> Indeed it will. I would say within the next 15 years.


15 years is going to be too late.   I think it's highly likely the US will give them someone else to hate more than their government.


----------



## agirnak

Truthmatters said:


> Iran has a young population that is going to take down the government one of these days




It looks like it is far away from one of these days with such a strong dictatorship.


----------



## Dissent

They have an elected president not a dictator.


----------



## Shelzin

Dissent said:


> They have an elected president not a dictator.


yeah... Uhh...   the illusion of choice is even apparent in the US.   Why would you think it's that way anywhere else?

Or am I wrong on that?


----------



## Dissent

Ah damn...got me there....I don't follow it to much there just assumed other places actually had a choice.


----------



## Unkotare

Dissent said:


> They have an elected president not a dictator.



That is not the supreme leader of that country.


----------



## Paul25

How exactly does the Rothschild family control the central banks of most of the world? Wouldn't that require immense personnel and resources? How about as a concrete example of the supposed intentions of invading Iran, how did the invasion of Iraq end up providing them control of that country's banking? Or Afghanistan for that matter?


----------



## Octoldit

Dissent said:


> Rothschild Wants Iran
> 
> Oh and if you have read confessions of an economic hitman you would know how this would end. Iran to rebuild their country would be given loans to big to repay and would always be bound to the forces that be and if they didn't pay they would be attacked again and again..



Very true....Iran and Syria rightfully reject a Zionist central bank controlling their country. So now the International bankers pay terrorist to destabilize whole countries they want to steal. These bankers are the biggest thieves and murderers known to the civilized world.

By the way it's the Zionist Central bank right here in America (FED) causing our own economy to collapse from the beastly greed of these sub-human savages.


----------



## GuyPinestra

Shelzin said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> *Edit*: Bah... Phantom edit!   I wouldn't have been a smart ass about it otherwise.  But thanks for some showing some respect of changing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not my job to do your research. when you quote, it is your job to link your assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well...  that implies if I care or not if you believe me.  o.0
> 
> I've got over 1k posts here now.  Either you trust me or you don't.  If you don't, that's fine...  But if you would have been a bitch about it rather than a smartass I wouldn't have given you the time of day.  *Edit*: As it was... You were a smartass, so I gave a smartass response. */Edit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and most of the time, i've found that the most heinous statements purportedly made by jews are taken from anti-semitic websites and either used out of context and totally misrepresented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a jew?  I didn't know that.  Never cared.  Honestly I still don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so again... while i appreciate your linking me to google, how about you do your own work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every single link on that page shows it's credited to him.  I linked you to the google search without the name to show that who said it in a greater format than just I saying it or linking to any specific site.
> 
> ***I*** think that the fed and banks in general having the power they do is pretty damn important.  You may not.   I can tell you till I'm blue in the face and it won't really mean a damn thing.   If you look yourself...   Then you don't get my bias.   *And frankly... I prefer people who think for themselves.*
Click to expand...


Then you should leave this woman alone, Bro...


----------



## Shelzin

GuyPinestra said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not my job to do your research. when you quote, it is your job to link your assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...  that implies if I care or not if you believe me.  o.0
> 
> I've got over 1k posts here now.  Either you trust me or you don't.  If you don't, that's fine...  But if you would have been a bitch about it rather than a smartass I wouldn't have given you the time of day.  *Edit*: As it was... You were a smartass, so I gave a smartass response. */Edit*
> 
> 
> He was a jew?  I didn't know that.  Never cared.  Honestly I still don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so again... while i appreciate your linking me to google, how about you do your own work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every single link on that page shows it's credited to him.  I linked you to the google search without the name to show that who said it in a greater format than just I saying it or linking to any specific site.
> 
> ***I*** think that the fed and banks in general having the power they do is pretty damn important.  You may not.   I can tell you till I'm blue in the face and it won't really mean a damn thing.   If you look yourself...   Then you don't get my bias.   *And frankly... I prefer people who think for themselves.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should leave this woman alone, Bro...
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## mememe

US senators effectively declared war on Iran. Greedy dumbarses...

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...nJMn05vc8jjsdkDhA&sig2=QEuRpKxdN0RbY3abLcmZRg


----------



## irosie91

Lol


----------



## Toro

Dissent said:


> Rothschild Wants Iran
> 
> Oh and if you have read confessions of an economic hitman you would know how this would end. Iran to rebuild their country would be given loans to big to repay and would always be bound to the forces that be and if they didn't pay they would be attacked again and again..



lol


----------



## Toro

Mods, please put this nonsense in the Conspiracy Forum where it belongs.


----------



## Toro

Shelzin said:


> *Edit*: Actually... I should likely explain that before the thread gets moved.  Rothschild is a family banking unit that pretty much controls a shit load of banks.  Including massive power in the FED.



No they don't.

This is stupid.


----------



## Unkotare

Dissent said:


> Rothschild Wants Iran
> 
> Oh and if you have read confessions of an economic hitman you would know how this would end. Iran to rebuild their country would be given loans to big to repay and would always be bound to the forces that be and if they didn't pay they would be attacked again and again..




Shut up, Dale. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lecaw2Q8BmU&feature=related]Randoms From Dale #35 - I&#39;ve Never Felt So Alive! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mememe

Toro said:


> Mods, please put this nonsense in the Conspiracy Forum where it belongs.



Geopolitics are not "conspiracy". If your brain saturated by fat can not cope with the information, remove yourself from threads that are beyond your abilities.


----------



## Shelzin

Toro said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit*: Actually... I should likely explain that before the thread gets moved.  Rothschild is a family banking unit that pretty much controls a shit load of banks.  Including massive power in the FED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> This is stupid.
Click to expand...

*shrugs*  Feel free to believe what you will.


----------



## irosie91

the islamo nazi pigs are STILL talking about the  "ROTHCHILDS"     gee-----are they still traveling around on magic carpets too?


----------



## mememe

irosie91 said:


> the islamo nazi pigs are STILL talking about the  "ROTHCHILDS"     gee-----are they still traveling around on magic carpets too?



What, Rothschild no longer exist? Did they commit suicide? Did they surrender their financial empire?


----------



## MisterBeale

Although many believe in the official version of what happened on 911, there are those who are aware of what really did occur.  To those of us who do know, we tend to follow those who were suppressed, who told the truth, "whistle blowers" as it were.

Oh?  You did not know there were whistle blowers?  Hmm. . . imagine that.  Yeah, there were.  But the United States government locked them all away, declaring them mentally unstable, threats to national security, etc.  The problem was, they could only hold them for so long; eventually their friends, family and loved ones caused so much of a stir, they had to be released.  Not before their careers, reputations, and lives had been ruined.  Fortunately for us, many of these individuals are now the source of the most credible intel. that we have regarding what is actually going on in the world today!  

I highly recommend the story of Sibel Edmonds and her blog Boiling Frogs for the latest news for what is actually going on in the world.
Sibel Edmonds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Sibel Deniz Edmonds (born 1970 in Iran)[1] is a Turkish-American[2] former FBI translator and founder of the National Security Whistleblowers Coalition (NSWBC). Edmonds gained public attention following her firing from her position as a language specialist at the FBI's Washington Field Office in March 2002, after she accused a colleague of covering up illicit activity involving foreign nationals, alleging serious acts of security breaches, cover-ups, and intentional blocking of intelligence which, she contended, presented a danger to the United States' security. Her later claims have gained her awards and fame as a whistleblower.[3]
> 
> In March 2012, she published a memoir, titled Classified Woman-The Sibel Edmonds Story.[4].
> 
> Edmonds testified before the 9/11 Commission, but her testimony was excluded from the official 567 page 9/11 Commission Report.[5]



 Mostly the real reason war with Iran will be desired is because Iran is an economic power house.  Other regional players in the area look to do business with Iran for this very reason.  India, Pakistan, and China all have populous and educated populations that demand energy.  Iran can supply this energy.  Likewise, Iran has an educated middle and upper class as well.  I don't know what people have come to believe of Iran due to the propaganda spread in the west, but there are very advanced sectors in science and industry in Iran.  Despite the sanctions in the economic and finance sectors, Iran is doing a decent job circumventing them.  Finding independence from the western economic and financial powers is actually a very good thing for Iran when you consider the state of the United States financial system and the crumbling state of the Euro.  It would seem that they need Iran more than it needs them.  

So what else to they have to resort to other than resorting to violence like a angry bully trying to steal a nerdy kids lunch money on a school playground? 
*Subverting Sanctions: Irans Strategic Economic Development*




> The ongoing overt and covert war against Iran, instigated by the United States and Israel primarily, seeks to isolate Iran politically, militarily and, most importantly, economically.  The Western imperialists have as their goal no less than full-scale war with Iran, a key regional power and one that the United States has failed to control or otherwise manipulate since the revolution of 1979.  Their attempts to demonize Iran as an international pariah and an irrational actor on the world stage have been repeatedly thwarted, most recently at the Non-Aligned Movement summit in Tehran, where two thirds of the world stood alongside Iran in condemning the sanctions imposed by the US and its European allies.  However, Irans response to the series of aggressions and provocations by the West is not purely a diplomatic one as evidenced by the summit. Rather, Iran is engaging in a process of economic cooperation and mutual development with powerful regional and international partners  a process which could marry the economic future of Iran with that of other nations  thereby countering the continued attempts at economic strangulation by the West.





> Despite all of this, Iran continues to survive economically.  Much of this is due to the fact that Iran has effectively cemented its economic relations with key international actors, particularly India, Pakistan, and China, each of whom has resisted pressure from the United States to scale back their dealings with the Islamic Republic. In fact, Bloomberg recently reported that China has continued to purchase Iranian oil in massive amounts despite the sanctions.  This demonstrates not only that China wants to continue to do business with Iran, but that Iran sees expanded engagement as the only way to ensure their continued economic growth.
> 
> In fact, Iran-China trade is booming as many Western companies pull out of Iran due to the sanctions and international pressure. This has left the door open for China to fill the void, having imported more than $45 billion from Iran in 2011. China is not the only international player to increase Iranian oil imports since the embargo.  Countries such as Italy, Japan, and India have also begun to increase their imports of Iranian oil despite the arm-twisting of the US.  These major energy importers view Iran not as a pariah state and threat to world peace as Western demagogy would have one believe.  Rather, they see in Iran the possibility of a long-term strategic and economic ally that, due to political circumstances, could become heavily dependent on them.





> The Islamic Republic has also turned its eyes to the sky in search of development.  Iran has recently launched a full-fledged space program and is currently constructing a national space center to be used for the launch of satellites by itself and other Muslim countries.  Irans foray into the space sector benefits the country in a number of ways.  First, and perhaps most importantly, this development is a major propaganda victory for Iran.  It catapults the country into the top tier of world powers, gaining Tehran the respect of nations around the world.  Beyond the propaganda however, the development of a space program provides fertile ground for Iranian science to make other technological breakthroughs in a number of different sectors.  Lastly, the space center helps integrate Iran into the region and Muslim world by making it an attractive partner for other nations wishing to launch satellites or other projects.  The space center, like the ports and pipelines, helps Iran overcome the isolation imposed upon it by the US, Europe, and Israel.
> 
> Iran has had to endure an unprecedented international assault in recent years.  Because of the unwillingness of the government and the Iranian people to bend to the will of the Western imperialist ruling class, the Islamic Republic has been attacked quite literally from all sides.  Having to endure a covert war of sabotage and terrorism while being demonized internationally, Tehran has managed to repel these attacks to this point.  Despite economic hardship caused by the US-imposed sanctions, Iran continues to keep an eye toward development and progress.  As the world saw recently at the Non-Aligned Movement Summit, Iran is not as isolated as the US and Israel would like to see.  On the contrary, Iran looks to other nations of the world for partners while taking the initiative to build its own future.  Of course, nothing infuriates the forces of international finance capital and imperialism more than economic independence.  For this reason, Iran will remain the bogeyman for much of the Western world while working to shape its own economic future.



Don't believe lies and propaganda of western media.


----------



## Toro

mememe said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mods, please put this nonsense in the Conspiracy Forum where it belongs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geopolitics are not "conspiracy". If your brain saturated by fat can not cope with the information, remove yourself from threads that are beyond your abilities.
Click to expand...


Moronic theories aren't geopolitics.  

I can't emphasize enough how stupid you guys sound.


----------



## Toro

mememe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the islamo nazi pigs are STILL talking about the  "ROTHCHILDS"     gee-----are they still traveling around on magic carpets too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, Rothschild no longer exist? Did they commit suicide? Did they surrender their financial empire?
Click to expand...


I deal with big banks at high levels.  The idea that the Rothschilds control the banking system and geopolitics is beyond idiotic.


----------



## jillian

Toro said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit*: Actually... I should likely explain that before the thread gets moved.  Rothschild is a family banking unit that pretty much controls a shit load of banks.  Including massive power in the FED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> This is stupid.
Click to expand...


it isn't stupid so much as it's the anti-Semitic line.

lies... lies... and more lies. 

but they think jews run everything.

unfortunately, i never got that memo, dammit.


----------



## mememe

Toro said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the islamo nazi pigs are STILL talking about the  "ROTHCHILDS"     gee-----are they still traveling around on magic carpets too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, Rothschild no longer exist? Did they commit suicide? Did they surrender their financial empire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deal with big banks at high levels.  The idea that the Rothschilds control the banking system and geopolitics is beyond idiotic.
Click to expand...


Did you tell Rothschilds that?  Next time you will take your pay check to a big bank, don't forget to inform Rothschilds they don't control anything.


----------



## theliq

MisterBeale said:


> Although many believe in the official version of what happened on 911, there are those who are aware of what really did occur.  To those of us who do know, we tend to follow those who were suppressed, who told the truth, "whistle blowers" as it were.
> 
> Oh?  You did not know there were whistle blowers?  Hmm. . . imagine that.  Yeah, there were.  But the United States government locked them all away, declaring them mentally unstable, threats to national security, etc.  The problem was, they could only hold them for so long; eventually their friends, family and loved ones caused so much of a stir, they had to be released.  Not before their careers, reputations, and lives had been ruined.  Fortunately for us, many of these individuals are now the source of the most credible intel. that we have regarding what is actually going on in the world today!
> 
> I highly recommend the story of Sibel Edmonds and her blog Boiling Frogs for the latest news for what is actually going on in the world.
> Sibel Edmonds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Sibel Deniz Edmonds (born 1970 in Iran)[1] is a Turkish-American[2] former FBI translator and founder of the National Security Whistleblowers Coalition (NSWBC). Edmonds gained public attention following her firing from her position as a language specialist at the FBI's Washington Field Office in March 2002, after she accused a colleague of covering up illicit activity involving foreign nationals, alleging serious acts of security breaches, cover-ups, and intentional blocking of intelligence which, she contended, presented a danger to the United States' security. Her later claims have gained her awards and fame as a whistleblower.[3]
> 
> In March 2012, she published a memoir, titled Classified Woman-The Sibel Edmonds Story.[4].
> 
> Edmonds testified before the 9/11 Commission, but her testimony was excluded from the official 567 page 9/11 Commission Report.[5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly the real reason war with Iran will be desired is because Iran is an economic power house.  Other regional players in the area look to do business with Iran for this very reason.  India, Pakistan, and China all have populous and educated populations that demand energy.  Iran can supply this energy.  Likewise, Iran has an educated middle and upper class as well.  I don't know what people have come to believe of Iran due to the propaganda spread in the west, but there are very advanced sectors in science and industry in Iran.  Despite the sanctions in the economic and finance sectors, Iran is doing a decent job circumventing them.  Finding independence from the western economic and financial powers is actually a very good thing for Iran when you consider the state of the United States financial system and the crumbling state of the Euro.  It would seem that they need Iran more than it needs them.
> 
> So what else to they have to resort to other than resorting to violence like a angry bully trying to steal a nerdy kids lunch money on a school playground?
> *Subverting Sanctions: Iran&#8217;s Strategic Economic Development*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ongoing overt and covert war against Iran, instigated by the United States and Israel primarily, seeks to isolate Iran politically, militarily and, most importantly, economically.  The Western imperialists have as their goal no less than full-scale war with Iran, a key regional power and one that the United States has failed to control or otherwise manipulate since the revolution of 1979.  Their attempts to demonize Iran as an international pariah and an irrational actor on the world stage have been repeatedly thwarted, most recently at the Non-Aligned Movement summit in Tehran, where two thirds of the world stood alongside Iran in condemning the sanctions imposed by the US and its European allies.  However, Iran&#8217;s response to the series of aggressions and provocations by the West is not purely a diplomatic one as evidenced by the summit. Rather, Iran is engaging in a process of economic cooperation and mutual development with powerful regional and international partners &#8211; a process which could marry the economic future of Iran with that of other nations &#8211; thereby countering the continued attempts at economic strangulation by the West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite all of this, Iran continues to survive economically.  Much of this is due to the fact that Iran has effectively cemented its economic relations with key international actors, particularly India, Pakistan, and China, each of whom has resisted pressure from the United States to scale back their dealings with the Islamic Republic. In fact, Bloomberg recently reported that China has continued to purchase Iranian oil in massive amounts despite the sanctions.  This demonstrates not only that China wants to continue to do business with Iran, but that Iran sees expanded engagement as the only way to ensure their continued economic growth.
> 
> In fact, Iran-China trade is booming as many Western companies pull out of Iran due to the sanctions and international pressure. This has left the door open for China to fill the void, having imported more than $45 billion from Iran in 2011. China is not the only international player to increase Iranian oil imports since the embargo.  Countries such as Italy, Japan, and India have also begun to increase their imports of Iranian oil despite the arm-twisting of the US.  These major energy importers view Iran not as a pariah state and threat to world peace as Western demagogy would have one believe.  Rather, they see in Iran the possibility of a long-term strategic and economic ally that, due to political circumstances, could become heavily dependent on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic Republic has also turned its eyes to the sky in search of development.  Iran has recently launched a full-fledged space program and is currently constructing a national space center to be used for the launch of satellites by itself and other Muslim countries.  Iran&#8217;s foray into the space sector benefits the country in a number of ways.  First, and perhaps most importantly, this development is a major propaganda victory for Iran.  It catapults the country into the top tier of world powers, gaining Tehran the respect of nations around the world.  Beyond the propaganda however, the development of a space program provides fertile ground for Iranian science to make other technological breakthroughs in a number of different sectors.  Lastly, the space center helps integrate Iran into the region and Muslim world by making it an attractive partner for other nations wishing to launch satellites or other projects.  The space center, like the ports and pipelines, helps Iran overcome the isolation imposed upon it by the US, Europe, and Israel.
> 
> Iran has had to endure an unprecedented international assault in recent years.  Because of the unwillingness of the government and the Iranian people to bend to the will of the Western imperialist ruling class, the Islamic Republic has been attacked quite literally from all sides.  Having to endure a covert war of sabotage and terrorism while being demonized internationally, Tehran has managed to repel these attacks to this point.  Despite economic hardship caused by the US-imposed sanctions, Iran continues to keep an eye toward development and progress.  As the world saw recently at the Non-Aligned Movement Summit, Iran is not as isolated as the US and Israel would like to see.  On the contrary, Iran looks to other nations of the world for partners while taking the initiative to build its own future.  Of course, nothing infuriates the forces of international finance capital and imperialism more than economic independence.  For this reason, Iran will remain the bogeyman for much of the Western world while working to shape its own economic future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't believe lies and propaganda of western media.
Click to expand...


There is much Truth in what you say Mister,China,India are in Iran for the long haul,they need the oil etc., America and Israel more so are gradually being sidelined,this has become quite obvious.Also with all the Israeli threat,the Iranians will not take a backwards step.America don't need another conflict.


----------



## Shelzin

jillian said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit*: Actually... I should likely explain that before the thread gets moved.  Rothschild is a family banking unit that pretty much controls a shit load of banks.  Including massive power in the FED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't.
> 
> This is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it isn't stupid so much as it's the anti-Semitic line.
> 
> lies... lies... and more lies.
> 
> but they think jews run everything.
> 
> unfortunately, i never got that memo, dammit.
Click to expand...

*shrugs*   

I don't like Obama either... I must be a raciest.   

I'm sorry Jill...  You are what you claim others to be.

And I can't believe you negged me.  Damn.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul

The true blue reason a war with Iran is wanted.
We don't need there oil, we now have the technology to produce energy indefinitely within the United States, but what we do need is to strip the Iranians of there DIGNITY, losing a war to an ALL female US Military force would bring about shame & disgrace to all Iranians and there children to come, this shame and disgrace within the Arab world will echo in the history books for the next 1000 years, and know this, when the great grand children of Iranians are working in the Iran oil fields, they will most likely have a Caucasian/Christian boss, that will walk by, take of his shoe, and slap the filthy Iranian worker in the FACE, for the reason of GP, and the only thing the Iranian worker will do is just CRY.


----------



## theliq

Rct_Tsoul said:


> The true blue reason a war with Iran is wanted.
> We don't need there oil, we now have the technology to produce energy indefinitely within the United States, but what we do need is to strip the Iranians of there DIGNITY, losing a war to an ALL female US Military force would bring about shame & disgrace to all Iranians and there children to come, this shame and disgrace within the Arab world will echo in the history books for the next 1000 years, and know this, when the great grand children of Iranians are working in the Iran oil fields, they will most likely have a Caucasian/Christian boss, that will walk by, take of his shoe, and slap the filthy Iranian worker in the FACE, for the reason of GP, and the only thing the Iranian worker will do is just CRY.



What a bizzare Post,Firstly Iranians are not Arabs but Persians you Fool,secondly WHY would the US go into another War they have no chance of winning,Why don't you apply for the Military you scumbag,instead of sending your women.I Persians have always been fighters,like the Afghans,once the US Military and their allies leave things will revert back to the tribal Afghani ways.....this war has caused too many American and allies lives,and money.It's time to come home.

You do realize that a war with Iran will be a hundred times worse.the


----------



## irosie91

islamo nazi threats        I was young in  1967----the first blustering islamo nazi pig I experienced was    GAMEL ABDUL NASSER    ----I was so young and naive that I believed him and his pack of dogs.     I actually watched ---on TV ---the entire UN proceedings related to  "CRISIS IN THE MIDDLE EAST"       and lots of interviews with islamo nazi pig diplomats.    ---from late May 1967 to mid June.      At first the arab dogs and their fellow dogs were SMILING BROADLY  ---constantly.     dreaming of rape and pillage  (and actually claiming it would happen)      then the WAR BEGAN---june.    The first day   EVEN BIGGER GRINS----second day---still grinning------by the fourth day they looked confused      ---well---then it was over and one of the dog diplomats actually CRIED      I was young and felt sorry for him------but the best part were the DENIALS        all the filth spouted by the dog diplomats was  attributed to   the ----arabic language -----which according to the defenders of filth is    "HYPERBOLIC"


----------



## Rct_Tsoul

Ok, let me explain this in laments terms for you, its not about oil, it all about proving to the rest of the world, WHO has the biggest dick.
Think of Iran as a young woman laying on a bed, waiting.
Do you know what she is waiting for........ She is waiting to be FUCCKED !!!!!
....and the long big cock of the United States is going to VIOLATE that pusssy,......again, & Again,................... and AGAIN !!!!
Until all Arabs, Persians, Muslims, Mud People, or what ever you want to call them finally realize and understand,............... WHO IS IN CHARGE HERE ON THIS EARTH ?
And that is the United State of America.


----------



## Katzndogz

Since Iran has always been peaceful and has never threatened anyone, only a hard core warmonger would want to attack such a moderate and peaceful people.

Oh wait......


----------



## mememe

theliq said:


> WHY would the US go into another War they have no chance of winning,:



Because US elites need it. True, they would prefer to go after Iran AFTER the elections, but if Israel will be insistent, US will have no choice...


----------



## irosie91

The good news is that people can CHOOSE sides-----no longer are you stuck ------anyone who favors the Iranian position is free to go there and fight for Iran.  -----except for one group.   Lots of Iranians ----in the USA  seem to be attracted to christianity.    If you are an Iranian who fled Iran as a muslim and converted to christianity either for marriage or conviction----DO NOT RETURN      ------they will execute you.


----------



## irosie91

Just as  Gamal Abdul Nasser -----did what he did in 1967     ie,  handed Gaza and the west bank to Israel on a silver platter  ------(being a secret mossad agent)  ---so ACHMADINEJAD ---is handing Iran over to the   (evil)  WEST------(being a secret mossad agent)       Remember when ---(well actually three separate times)    ACHMADINEJAD   annuonced in the UN that     "ISLAM IS THE RELIGION FOR ALL PEOPLE"       was that not a clever MOSSAD ploy?       The mossad had him say that in order to solidify an alliance of ------christians and hindus   and atheists and  homo sexuals and people with normal brains---AGAINST IRAN          clever ---huh?


----------



## thanatos144

same ignorant assholes hating Jews.....This shit gets old people.


----------



## irosie91

thanatos144 said:


> same ignorant assholes hating Jews.....This shit gets old people.




   a lot older than some people can possible know----unless they have read the islamo nazi propaganda what was promulgated  in the  1930s----some people might think that people like   mememe and  Liq   and   georgie and  tinnie   are  "ORIGINAL THINKERS"


----------



## mememe

Israeli PM is trying to convince UN of the necessity to bomb Iran:


----------



## thanatos144

mememe said:


> Israeli PM is trying to convince UN of the necessity to bomb Iran:



Cause God forbid Jews protect themselves right asshole?


----------



## mememe

thanatos144 said:


> Cause God forbid Jews protect themselves right asshole?



Someone attacked Jews?! Where and when?!


----------



## thanatos144

mememe said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause God forbid Jews protect themselves right asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone attacked Jews?! Where and when?!
Click to expand...


Daily in Israel.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul

Well we all agree that Iran will get fuckked up in the near future, as far as the survivors go, they will need to be rehabilitated to American standards or in other words AMERICANIZED. This can be done by following this curriculum:
1. An American soldier takes some American made chicken & dumplins and shoves it down an Iranians throat with the heal of his boot.
2. Next you take some piping hot American made apple pie and shove that down the throat as well with the heal of the boot.
(the above is to replace water boarding, for rehabilitation purposes)
3. They are going to need to be clean shaved faces so the American soldier will shave the Iranians mustache off with the soul of his military BOOT.
4. Then schooled on how to say the American Pledge of allegiance. (on there knees)


----------



## mememe

thanatos144 said:


> Daily in Israel.



And daily Israel attacks Palestinian Arabs...

Anyway, why Iran should be attacked?


----------



## thanatos144

Rct_Tsoul said:


> Well we all agree that Iran will get fuckked up in the near future, as far as the survivors go, they will need to be rehabilitated to American standards or in other words AMERICANIZED. This can be done by following this curriculum:
> 1. An American soldier takes some American made chicken & dumplins and shoves it down an Iranians throat with the heal of his boot.
> 2. Next you take some piping hot American made apple pie and shove that down the throat as well with the heal of the boot.
> (the above is to replace water boarding, for rehabilitation purposes)
> 3. They are going to need to be clean shaved faces so the American soldier will shave the Iranians mustache off with the soul of his military BOOT.
> 4. Then schooled on how to say the American Pledge of allegiance. (on there knees)



Only a ignorant ass thinks this is about America.


----------



## thanatos144

mememe said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daily in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And daily Israel attacks Palestinian Arabs...
> 
> Anyway, why Iran should be attacked?
Click to expand...


Arresting a terrorist for shooting at you is not attacking


----------



## BecauseIKnow

thanatos144 said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli PM is trying to convince UN of the necessity to bomb Iran:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause God forbid Jews protect themselves right asshole?
Click to expand...


. I ment to quote meme memes picture


----------



## mememe

thanatos144 said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daily in Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And daily Israel attacks Palestinian Arabs...
> 
> Anyway, why Iran should be attacked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arresting a terrorist for shooting at you is not attacking
Click to expand...


I'm sorry... who shot at whom?

For now, it's US, UK and Israel are attacking every country they can reach! Maybe US, UK and Israel need a bit of bombing?


----------



## BecauseIKnow

mememe said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> And daily Israel attacks Palestinian Arabs...
> 
> Anyway, why Iran should be attacked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arresting a terrorist for shooting at you is not attacking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry... who shot at whom?
> 
> For now, it's US, UK and Israel are attacking every country they can reach! Maybe US, UK and Israel need a bit of bombing?
Click to expand...


He's a big fucking retard. They kill so many people


----------



## thanatos144

BecauseIKnow said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arresting a terrorist for shooting at you is not attacking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry... who shot at whom?
> 
> For now, it's US, UK and Israel are attacking every country they can reach! Maybe US, UK and Israel need a bit of bombing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a big fucking retard. They kill so many people
Click to expand...


Damn them evil Jews for protecting themselves!


----------



## mememe

thanatos144

Please tell us when did Iran attack Israel or USA?


----------



## BecauseIKnow

thanatos144 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry... who shot at whom?
> 
> For now, it's US, UK and Israel are attacking every country they can reach! Maybe US, UK and Israel need a bit of bombing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a big fucking retard. They kill so many people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn them evil Jews for protecting themselves!
Click to expand...


Oh yeah protecting. And you pieces of shit call yourself civilized. Now both countries she listed kill many people and innocent people, like the wikileaks collateral murder video. America has killed so many civilians in a war we shouldn't have been in. Now Israel and America in wars both commit war crimes and make mistakes but Israel is a lot more moral and take precautions when attacking people. If I was in a country being invaded I would rather have Israel being the invader because they don't think it's funny to start randomly killing civilians. They still kill civilians and I don't like them but compared to American military they are more professional and don't joke about war. In general. That doesn't make what they do right. There are still a good amount of moral American soldiers who take precautions when attacking people.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

War doesn't work. The main point is bombing doesn't bring any better results. Nothing good happens out of it. It creates so much instability and stress and pain. It doesn't bring democracy. Next time we try another bullshit war like that I wish all Americans are opposed to invading anyone else. It's despicable if you support the same war you supported in Iraq. Say no to something that's not our business


----------



## Rct_Tsoul

Mr. BecauseIKnow................
You need to understand something about life, its NOT FAIR.
If life was fair, we would not be people, we would be Pony's (small cute little horses).
The girls would be pink, and the boys would be blue, and the pony's would not eat food as we know it, they would eat rainbows, and then poop butterflies, all would be well.

Back to reality, we are people, we are predators by nature, and since backward time travel is impossible, it is natural for all humans, both Americans and Mud People, to attempt to shape the future in a way that they believe is correct and beneficial in a selfish way to themselves, thus...........Iran shall get fuckked up.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Rct_Tsoul said:


> Mr. BecauseIKnow................
> You need to understand something about life, its NOT FAIR.
> If life was fair, we would not be people, we would be Pony's (small cute little horses).
> The girls would be pink, and the boys would be blue, and the pony's would not eat food as we know it, they would eat rainbows, and then poop butterflies, all would be well.
> 
> Back to reality, we are people, we are predators by nature, and since backward time travel is impossible, it is natural for all humans, both Americans and Mud People, to attempt to shape the future in a way that they believe is correct and beneficial in a selfish way to themselves, thus...........Iran shall get fuckked up.



And thus Iran should fuck Israel up. Since when did Americans support another stupid war like Iraqs war? Why? Because you idiots saw a constant media campaign against Iran of course you actually think its your concern. What a bunch of sheep


----------



## thanatos144

BecauseIKnow said:


> Rct_Tsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. BecauseIKnow................
> You need to understand something about life, its NOT FAIR.
> If life was fair, we would not be people, we would be Pony's (small cute little horses).
> The girls would be pink, and the boys would be blue, and the pony's would not eat food as we know it, they would eat rainbows, and then poop butterflies, all would be well.
> 
> Back to reality, we are people, we are predators by nature, and since backward time travel is impossible, it is natural for all humans, both Americans and Mud People, to attempt to shape the future in a way that they believe is correct and beneficial in a selfish way to themselves, thus...........Iran shall get fuckked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus Iran should fuck Israel up. Since when did Americans support another stupid war like Iraqs war? Why? Because you idiots saw a constant media campaign against Iran of course you actually think its your concern. What a bunch of sheep
Click to expand...


You dont get it do you???? Cause of the Hate that Islam perpetuates they cant be trusted with modern weapons of mass destruction....We will NOT have another holocaust and we will NOT allow Islamic Nazis like Iran the ability to create one.....Iran kept poking Israel and threatening to kill them all that only fucking idiot allows the Nazi to have the bomb.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

thanatos144 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rct_Tsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. BecauseIKnow................
> You need to understand something about life, its NOT FAIR.
> If life was fair, we would not be people, we would be Pony's (small cute little horses).
> The girls would be pink, and the boys would be blue, and the pony's would not eat food as we know it, they would eat rainbows, and then poop butterflies, all would be well.
> 
> Back to reality, we are people, we are predators by nature, and since backward time travel is impossible, it is natural for all humans, both Americans and Mud People, to attempt to shape the future in a way that they believe is correct and beneficial in a selfish way to themselves, thus...........Iran shall get fuckked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus Iran should fuck Israel up. Since when did Americans support another stupid war like Iraqs war? Why? Because you idiots saw a constant media campaign against Iran of course you actually think its your concern. What a bunch of sheep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont get it do you???? Cause of the Hate that Islam perpetuates they cant be trusted with modern weapons of mass destruction....We will NOT have another holocaust and we will NOT allow Islamic Nazis like Iran the ability to create one.....Iran kept poking Israel and threatening to kill them all that only fucking idiot allows the Nazi to have the bomb.
Click to expand...


Why I should I believe a STATE with 70 million people will ever try attacking anyone?they aren't stupid you don't get it. Your are childish as fuck


----------



## thanatos144

BecauseIKnow said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And thus Iran should fuck Israel up. Since when did Americans support another stupid war like Iraqs war? Why? Because you idiots saw a constant media campaign against Iran of course you actually think its your concern. What a bunch of sheep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get it do you???? Cause of the Hate that Islam perpetuates they cant be trusted with modern weapons of mass destruction....We will NOT have another holocaust and we will NOT allow Islamic Nazis like Iran the ability to create one.....Iran kept poking Israel and threatening to kill them all that only fucking idiot allows the Nazi to have the bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why I should I believe a STATE with 70 million people will ever try attacking anyone?they aren't stupid you don't get it. Your are childish as fuck
Click to expand...

Hey dumb fuck learn some history....Find out who first blew up Iran's first attempt at nuclear weapons......


----------



## BecauseIKnow

thanatos144 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get it do you???? Cause of the Hate that Islam perpetuates they cant be trusted with modern weapons of mass destruction....We will NOT have another holocaust and we will NOT allow Islamic Nazis like Iran the ability to create one.....Iran kept poking Israel and threatening to kill them all that only fucking idiot allows the Nazi to have the bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I should I believe a STATE with 70 million people will ever try attacking anyone?they aren't stupid you don't get it. Your are childish as fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey dumb fuck learn some history....Find out who first blew up Iran's first attempt at nuclear weapons......
Click to expand...


What the fuck did that have to do with anything i said? You cheap fuckslut. Who blew Iran's first attempt? Lol typing drunk


----------



## thanatos144

BecauseIKnow said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why I should I believe a STATE with 70 million people will ever try attacking anyone?they aren't stupid you don't get it. Your are childish as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumb fuck learn some history....Find out who first blew up Iran's first attempt at nuclear weapons......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck did that have to do with anything i said? You cheap fuckslut. Who blew Iran's first attempt? Lol typing drunk
Click to expand...


Cause you are to fucking stupid to realize how wrong you are.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

thanatos144 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumb fuck learn some history....Find out who first blew up Iran's first attempt at nuclear weapons......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck did that have to do with anything i said? You cheap fuckslut. Who blew Iran's first attempt? Lol typing drunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cause you are to fucking stupid to realize how wrong you are.
Click to expand...


No I'm not wrong. A STATE with 70 million people will not ever attack a country with nuclear weopons. They aren't stupid. And I'm not wrong. Americans shouldn't support a war that has nothing to do with us. This was a media war during the past 4 years and fucking idiot sheep always end up believing shit.


----------



## thanatos144

BecauseIKnow said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck did that have to do with anything i said? You cheap fuckslut. Who blew Iran's first attempt? Lol typing drunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you are to fucking stupid to realize how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I'm not wrong. A STATE with 70 million people will not ever attack a country with nuclear weopons. They aren't stupid. And I'm not wrong. Americans shouldn't support a war that has nothing to do with us. This was a media war during the past 4 years and fucking idiot sheep always end up believing shit.
Click to expand...

Idiot.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

thanatos144 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you are to fucking stupid to realize how wrong you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not wrong. A STATE with 70 million people will not ever attack a country with nuclear weopons. They aren't stupid. And I'm not wrong. Americans shouldn't support a war that has nothing to do with us. This was a media war during the past 4 years and fucking idiot sheep always end up believing shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


No you're the fucking idiot. We aren't going to war.


----------



## thanatos144

BecauseIKnow said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not wrong. A STATE with 70 million people will not ever attack a country with nuclear weopons. They aren't stupid. And I'm not wrong. Americans shouldn't support a war that has nothing to do with us. This was a media war during the past 4 years and fucking idiot sheep always end up believing shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're the fucking idiot. We aren't going to war.
Click to expand...


Dumb fuck we have been in war for decades.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

thanatos144 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you're the fucking idiot. We aren't going to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb fuck we have been in war for decades.
Click to expand...


With who? Dumb ass fucker


----------



## thanatos144

BecauseIKnow said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're the fucking idiot. We aren't going to war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb fuck we have been in war for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With who? Dumb ass fucker
Click to expand...


With Islam.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

thanatos144 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb fuck we have been in war for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With who? Dumb ass fucker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Islam.
Click to expand...


----------



## toastman

thanatos, just ignore BIK. He has posted several times he hates Jews and then deletes his posts. Don't bother with him


----------



## mememe

thanatos144 said:


> Cause you are to fucking stupid to realize how wrong you are.



*Please tell us when did Iran attack Israel or USA?*


----------



## mememe

toastman said:


> thanatos, just ignore BIK. He has posted several times he hates Jews and then deletes his posts. Don't bother with him



Only a deeply psychologically disturbed people will call STRONG CRITICISM OF FOREIGN POLICIES a "hatred for an ethnicity".

Besides, are you sure that ALL Jews support Israel or US?


----------



## Unkotare

mememe said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you are to fucking stupid to realize how wrong you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please tell us when did Iran attack Israel or USA?*
Click to expand...


State Sponsored Terrorism Timeline | UANI


----------



## mememe

Unkotare said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you are to fucking stupid to realize how wrong you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please tell us when did Iran attack Israel or USA?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State Sponsored Terrorism Timeline | UANI
Click to expand...


And now -- same "timeline" for US and Israeli sponsored terrorism including the recent kidnapings and murders of Iranian scientists, please.


I repeat my question: Please tell us when did Iran attack Israel or USA?


----------



## Rct_Tsoul

The only way a war with Iran can possibly be avoided.
First Iran would have to have basic human rights that would essentially demoralize an invading American Military force, such as the following:
1. The right to bear modern firearms, and ammunition for all citizens.
2. Freedom of Speech and Press, also including the right to remain silent.
3. Freedom of Religion and non-violent customs.
4. Equal rights for ALL that set foot on your land, this includes, curds, blacks, Jews, Muslims of all denominations, Christians of all denominations, gays, cross dressers, Arabs, mud people, women and men.
5. The right to Life, Liberty, and the pursuit of happiness.
6. Laws that protect children and family members & friends against reprisal or revenge or punishment. ( The United States is Slipping away from this, but you do hear about people getting shot for messing with others or attempting to cause harm to children. )
7. Laws that promote healthy money earning and spending competition, for the purpose of preventing losses or poverty to even a single person or family.
8. The rights of the accused, the rights to a trial by a jury of your piers and the right to wave that right, the right to a speedy trial and the right to wave that right.
9. Law that prevent local, state, and Federal government or legislatures from passing laws that infringe on all the above laws and rights.
10. Laws that allow the people to decide policy.

If laws like this were in place before the Mighty American Empire invasion, soldiers would just simply refuse to attack, or even switch sides as soon as they arrive.
But if your leaders actually did pass laws like this it would most defiantly bring the result of there own swift deaths and no invasion would be needed.
The only way laws and rights like this would possibly be passed in Iran, the following would have to take place:
1. The Iranian military would have to arrest all government officials including the Iatolas.
2. Round them up in a concentration camp. ( Not world war 2 style, when I say concentration camp, I mean a place where these people can collect there thoughts. )
3. They will be TOLD to and forcibly made to sign these freedoms into place, and also TOLD that there signatures or brains will be on these contracts, and since they were signed PRE DECLARATION of the signing, ALL THE LAWS WILL BE VALID.

The above must happen, if it does not, all Iranians should learn the Jewish and American pledge of allegiances ASAP.


----------



## Unkotare

mememe said:


> I repeat my question: Please tell us when did Iran attack Israel or USA?





I provided you with a list, complete with descriptions. If you don't like being wrong, try shutting the fuck up a little more often.


----------



## mememe

Unkotare said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat my question: Please tell us when did Iran attack Israel or USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided you with a list, complete with descriptions. If you don't like being wrong, try shutting the fuck up a little more often.
Click to expand...


You provided me with a list of terrorist acts allegedly supported by Iran.

You replaced "stae-on-state" attack with "act of terrorism". Fine, you don't want to tell when Iran (as a state) attacked US or Israel (as states) because it never happened. Instead you prefer to talk about state sponsored terrorism. Let's talk: US sponsored/sponsors Taliban, OBL/Al-Q, KLA, MEK, IRA, and just about half of extremist Islamic groups around the world, including those in Russia.

Well? Perhaps the time has come to bomb US?


----------



## irosie91

wherever there are SHIITE pigs     there is Hezbollah-----Hezbollah is an IRANIAN ENTERPRISE devoted to terrorism in the cause of the  CALIPHATE DELUSION   which Iran now sponsors for   SHIITES just as  AL AQUEIDA sponsors that filth    (with base in saudi arabia and yemen)    for the equally sick and disgusting world of the SUNNI PIGS 

   The concept of the     CALIPHATE DELUSION is not new to me-----I was introduced to it by a  SHIITE MUSLIM FROM NEW DEHLI------while I was barely an adult-------long ago-----like more than 40 years ago     That idiot surgeon   actually LONGED FOR THE FILTH OF THE MOGHUL EMPIRE and was kinda proud of its   murderous history          Before I had any idea what  SHIITE/SUNNI meant-------I once asked this jerk why -----since he despises hindus-----his family did not go to  PAKISTAN in  1948       LOL -----the man turned colors and almost passed out   ------in any case----I could easily see that jerk a member of  HEZBOLLAH -----so deep was his hatred of anything not     ISLAM    and so ENAMOURED was he of the filth of sharian and the concept of CALIPHATE   (in his case  Moghul empire)


----------



## Unkotare

mememe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat my question: Please tell us when did Iran attack Israel or USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided you with a list, complete with descriptions. If you don't like being wrong, try shutting the fuck up a little more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You provided me with a list of terrorist acts allegedly supported by Iran.
Click to expand...




If you don't like the truth stop asking for it, idiot.


----------



## irosie91

Terrorism was the method by which the  GLORIOUS AGE OF ISLAMIC CONQUEST was accomplished        it is the way  ---the ummah fights    ----disgusting but true------the ummah IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THAT WHICH THE UMMAH SUPPORTS        no terrorist action is the act of one person or the few who actually effectuate the deed up close--------for every stinking slut with a bomb on her stinking ass--------hundreds of pigs were involved       Girls are not BORN knowing how to put a bomb on their asses for  "allah"     and the bombs themselves do not show up in children's toy boxes---left there by the TOOTH FAIRY


----------



## irosie91

Iran is directly responsible for  EVERY ACTION    of Hezbollah------The 2006 attack by   NUS-KHARAH-ALLAH-----was an aggression on Israel by Iran


----------



## mememe

Unkotare said:


> If you don't like the truth stop asking for it, idiot.



Idiot is your name which you keep proving time and again.

It's not the truth, it's only small part of it; and you don't seem to like the rest:

You replaced "stae-on-state" attack with "act of terrorism". Fine, you don't want to tell when Iran (as a state) attacked US or Israel (as states) because it never happened. Instead you prefer to talk about state sponsored terrorism. Let's talk: US sponsored/sponsors Taliban, OBL/Al-Q, KLA, MEK, IRA, and just about half of extremist Islamic groups around the world, including those in Russia.

Well? Perhaps the time has come to bomb US?


----------



## irosie91

You replaced "stae-on-state" attack with "act of terrorism". Fine, you don't want to tell when Iran (as a state) attacked US or Israel (as states) because it never happened.


    WRONG AGAIN    every action by HEZBOLLAH  is an action of state-----the state being  IRAN      Hezbollah is part of the  IRANIAN MILITARY    in the same way that  PAUL REVERE was part of the   military of the AMERICAN COLONIES         (he did not have a uniform or a rank either)      

where there are shiites----there is  HEZBOLLAH       Nus-kharah-allah is part of the IRANIAN MILITARY


----------



## Hossfly

mememe said:


> thanatos144
> 
> Please tell us when did Iran attack Israel or USA?


If you don't know then you have no need to know and aren't qualified to discuss the subject.


----------



## mememe

Hossfly said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144
> 
> Please tell us when did Iran attack Israel or USA?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't know then you have no need to know and aren't qualified to discuss the subject.
Click to expand...


On a contrary! I have every reason to ask because I have to be enlightened as to WHEN DID IRAN (as a state) ATTACK US OR ISRAEL!


----------



## thanatos144

mememe said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144
> 
> Please tell us when did Iran attack Israel or USA?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't know then you have no need to know and aren't qualified to discuss the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On a contrary! I have every reason to ask because I have to be enlightened as to WHEN DID IRAN (as a state) ATTACK US OR ISRAEL!
Click to expand...


Everyday when AS A STATE they sponsor terrorism you terrorist sympathizer.


----------



## mememe

thanatos144 said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't know then you have no need to know and aren't qualified to discuss the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a contrary! I have every reason to ask because I have to be enlightened as to WHEN DID IRAN (as a state) ATTACK US OR ISRAEL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyday when AS A STATE they sponsor terrorism you terrorist sympathizer.
Click to expand...


And US and Israel sponsor terrorism every day! According to you, they deserve to be attacked by another state.


----------



## Rct_Tsoul

In the end it is all about who has proved who has the biggest dick, this is nothing more than a dick stretching contest that the USA will win.
There are too many men in the United State so military casualties is not an issue.
There are models of Iranian cities constructed in the Mojave dessert where the US Military trane.
It is certain, Iran will get FUCKKED up.
If you are Iranian, you need to learn how to speak Hebrew and English quickly and learn pledge of allegiances and national anthems for both the United States and Israel as this will one day save your ASS.


----------

